# Essaouira accommodation



## blaine (May 1, 2005)

Our next trip to Morocco will include our 2 sons 1 partner and 2 grandchildren flying out during the Feb half term to meet us in Marrakech. We are taking them to Essaouira during the week and are looking for suggestions for low cost accommodation for them. We normally stay outside the Medina wall but not enough room for all of us so we are taking their tent as back up [campsite 1 option] but are looking at all possibilities. Any recommendations please?


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

blaine, send a pm to Ray (Desert Detours) he is the Morocco expert.

Bob


----------



## ethnicall (Dec 24, 2005)

In January we stayed at the campsite by the light house, near where the paved section that runs behind the beach ends, close to where the horses and camels are. We paid 44 dirhams for two adults, motorhome, no electric. Cold showers free, hot cost extra. 
There are some grassed areas but the owners didn't seem to like tents on the grass, so if you have dome type tent that is free standing you should be ok. It is nearly all motorhomes but a couple of nights there was the odd tent there. 

Mark


----------

